# Netbeans 7 installation

## Nesco58

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem Netbeans 7 zu emergen:

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0:

 * ERROR: dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0 failed (compile phase):

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4303:  Called java-pkg-2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2336:  Called eant 'rebuild-cluster' '-f' 'nbbuild/build.xml' '-Drebuild.cluster.name=nb.cluster.java' '-Dext.binaries.downloaded=true'

 *   environment, line  874:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0/work'
```

```
Dione dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Jun 2011 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:  0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk+ iconv jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support radeon readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" NETBEANS_MODULES="java apisupport ide" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

und:

```
Dione dennis # eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   icedtea6-bin  system-vm

```

Auf meiner anderen Maschine benutze ich ebenfalls icedtea6-bin und hab da auch so Netbeans 7 am laufen.

Was könnte ich machen / welche Informationen fehlen noch zu Problemfindung/-lösung.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für die Hilfe

mfg

Nesc.

----------

## stareagle

Hallo, 

könntest du das build.log anhängen? Oder zumindest du Meldung vor dem 

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/netbeans-java-7.0, Log file:

```

? Das ist nur die allgemeine Meldung von Portage, dass was schief gegangen ist. Interessant es was vorher passiert...

Beste Grüße

Stareagle

----------

## Nesco58

Ich habe hier mal einiges gepostet:

Fehler bei gnu-classpath (wird vor netbeans-java emerged): http://pastebin.com/M7amuiMy

Lösung vom Fehler (ist das so richtig?): http://pastebin.com/QMe4bHgN

Fehler beim emergen von netbeans-java: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/430993/

mfg Nesc.

----------

## stareagle

Hallo,

hast du mal versucht, ob sich Netbeans mit dem sun-jdk installieren lässt? Nach den Meldungen zur urteilen könnte es sein, dass bei icedtea irgendetwas fehlt, dass zum Kompilieren von Netbeans benötigt wird.

Das wäre zumindest mein Ansatz, um weiterzusuchen.

Beste Grüße

Stareagle

----------

## Nesco58

Ne habe ich noch nicht,

ich hab jedoch Netbeans auf meinem Netbook ebenfalls mit icedtea6-bin installiert, allerdings werde ich es heute Abend trotzdem einmal mit der sun-jdk probieren.

----------

## Nesco58

Also mit der sun-jdk hat es geklappt, die frage ist jedoch: wieso klappt es am einen Rechner mit der openjdk (icedtea6-bin) und beim anderem nicht?

Kann es daran liegen das ich beim einen Rechner erst 6.8 installiert habe und dann erst ein update auf 7.0 gemacht habe?

edit:

Netbeans 6.8 kann ich auf den einen auch nur mit der sun-jdk installieren. Naja was solls, vielleicht hat jemand ja ein ähnliches Problem.

Auch wenn ich Netbeans mit sun-jdk installiert habe, kann ich danach ruhig wieder die openjdk benutzen?

----------

